# Rating doesn't match



## Chris (Jul 31, 2014)

My dashboard says 4.79 even though I got all 5 for the day. 

The driver app says 4.81 which would seem correct. Is it worth mentioning to uber?


----------



## skccvb (Jul 27, 2014)

You have no way of knowing what any rider rates you- or when they do the rating....the rating(s) you see on individual rides in your dashboard are what you rated the rider...or if the cumulative for 1 day says 5 stars, and your overall declined, it is from a late rating below 5...driver app rating is for last 500/365


----------



## Chris (Jul 31, 2014)

I keep hearing the dashboard is what I am rated tho ..


----------



## Chris (Jul 31, 2014)

Well it matches now. What I am rated is what is in the dashboard as it matches the driver app. 
This is also what everyone else is saying. 
Who told you it was your pass she's ratings??


----------



## Oc_DriverX (Apr 29, 2014)

Chris said:


> I keep hearing the dashboard is what I am rated tho ..


The top of the dashboard (the "Summary" scction) will show you the average customer rating for a 1, 7, 30, or 365 day period. Be aware that you have no idea how many of the riders actually rated you. The only way to know what one individual rated you would be to give your first ride in more than a day, and then check the one day total after the ride. If the 1 day total shows one ride and an average rating then you know that the last rider gave you that rating. Also, you need to realize that riders may end up rating you when they next open the app, which could be in a few hours, or a few days, or even a few weeks. So, a rating could come in very late that affects your overall (500 ride average) rating.

If you click on an individual trip from the dashboard "You and Your Drivers' Trips" section, you will see what you (as the driver) rated the client for that ride.


----------



## Chris (Jul 31, 2014)

So why is it then, that the rating on my dashboard, for lifetime 365 days, always consistently matches the rating and my driver app. It seems as though the rating on the dashboard is the rating of my driver wrap which would be my driver rating is it not?


----------



## Oc_DriverX (Apr 29, 2014)

Chris said:


> So why is it then, that the rating on my dashboard, for lifetime 365 days, always consistently matches the rating and my driver app. It seems as though the rating on the dashboard is the rating of my driver wrap which would be my driver rating is it not?


I do not understand what you mean by driver "wrap".

In general, if your ride count is less than 500 rides but greater than 40 and you have driven less than a year, the 365 driver average should be the same number as displayed in the app and to passengers.


----------



## u_no_me (Jun 27, 2014)

Oc_DriverX said:


> I do not understand what you mean by driver "wrap".


I suspect he's using voice to text and means "app". Also "pass she's" is likely "passenger's".


----------



## u_no_me (Jun 27, 2014)

Chris said:


> Well it matches now.


Chris, I think there is sometimes just an update delay. And it is correct that the individual ratings for each ride are the one's you gave to passenger.


----------



## RobertVan (Apr 14, 2015)

My 365-day (48 trips so far) calculated historical average is 4.67 but my overall average in the upper right corner of the Uber "dashboard" or app is 4.78


----------



## Emp9 (Apr 9, 2015)

mine doesnt match either and i have under 500 trips. i had one trip i hit begin instead of cancel no show, the customer sent me a nasty text and said he rated me bad and i reported it to uber, they took the fare away like it didnt happen but then uber refused to remove his rating for me. how can they keep a rating off a ride that never happened? well ubers response.

"*Thanks for your honesty and for reaching out about this. Happy to help.

Since your rider didn't take this trip, it is unfair to charge them and the fare has been adjusted to $0. Remember that cancellation fees won't apply if the app recognizes the trip as complete. This adjustment will be reflected in next week's payment statement.* "

so no cancel fee because i hit start by mistake, ok 
then i ask to remove his rating for me .

*I understand that you would like the specific rating for this trip. I'd like to help however our privacy policy prevents me from providing specific rider or partner ratings for a trip. Just as we will never provide the rating you gave a rider to that rider, I can't provide you with the rating a rider gave you.

Of course you can always see your average rating on your partner dashboard
*
so then i email back and forth , ok but the trip never happened 
they respond with the same bs over and over how they cant change a rating for a ride that never happened. *
*
thumbs down for support not getting it.


----------



## bigbig (Apr 20, 2015)

Well if u pick up a strange Uber driver and yrs rating is high, chances u hardly receive a 5 either


----------

